# Moved to New City



## StageCoach24 (Nov 18, 2016)

Has anyone had success with Amazon logistics moving your account to another warehouse out of state. When I emailed them I got the canned response of it would take a few weeks. I have asked for updates after 2 weeks and received the same thing. This week I asked for an update twice now but they wont get back to me. Are there any tips or tricks to get them to move faster or have it changed myself ? Or should I just try to onboard again in making a new account.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

No set criteria, could be done in 2 days or 2 months. Emailing support is jut like talking to a wall! Good Luck!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you can go 3 wks without being scheduled, then clear your app data and reinstall you should be able to pick a new location simply based on your GPS


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> If you can go 3 wks without being scheduled, then clear your app data and reinstall you should be able to pick a new location simply based on your GPS


That is NOT true, I tried it, never worked!


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

StageCoach24 said:


> Has anyone had success with Amazon logistics moving your account to another warehouse out of state. When I emailed them I got the canned response of it would take a few weeks. I have asked for updates after 2 weeks and received the same thing. This week I asked for an update twice now but they wont get back to me. Are there any tips or tricks to get them to move faster or have it changed myself ? Or should I just try to onboard again in making a new account.


Took me 2 weeks to move from Las Vegas to dfw8.


----------

